

Super Pixel Quest - EmilandDC
http://superpixelquest.com/

======
PeterisP
Somehow the pixelart/animation style reminds me very, very much of the old
Gobliiins games
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobliiins](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobliiins))
- the artists seem to be different (Emannuele Spinasse and Pierre Gilhodes)
but the detail and movements seem to be very close in feeling.

~~~
archagon
YES! First thing I thought of, especially after seeing the wizard dude in
panel 12. I am very much reminded of the level in Golbins Quest 3 where Blount
is eaten by the wolf and has to put the three lights into the bowl to escape
death. That game is an underrated a classic, in my opinion.

I love how this comic conveys the old adventure game feel of discovery and
exploration.

~~~
vanderZwan
There's also Woodruff & the Schnibble of Azimuth, which was on CD-rom, in
high-res 640 by 480 and fully voice-acted. It also had annoyingly slow loading
times, but that didn't stop me from finishing the game.

Here's a longplay of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCjjCwhn8cs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCjjCwhn8cs)

------
flanbiscuit
This is great! I clicked all the way through to the end.

Instead of 164 separate html pages I would have just 1 and used javascript to
step through the panels. Could even lazy load the other images so initial page
load is faster. But that's just how I would do, the artist might not be a web
developer and the way it's setup works.

~~~
hansy
Works beautifully with NoScript installed, so I'm definitely a fan of
individual HTML pages; although, admittedly, the experience would probably be
nicer with AJAX.

------
Artemis2
It's in French, but you just have to click the right arrow to make your way
through the story.

Very nice work!

~~~
szatkus
He could map arrow to keyboard.

Also, spoiler:
[http://superpixelquest.com/164.html](http://superpixelquest.com/164.html)

~~~
ykorman
If you're using Chrome, you can use my extension to map Ctrl+Right to that
button:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quicken/bcnfaiaknk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quicken/bcnfaiaknkbbcmpeedkjjjcdmjlgbafo)
Just right click on the button and select "Set as quicken next".

------
Monkeyget
This reminisced me of Apple LC times big time. Marcel Proust's Madeleine
style. Dithering, games such as Beyond Dark Castle[0], HyperCard games.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISP9su7okHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISP9su7okHo)

~~~
aresant
You may be excited to learn about Lucas Pope (Papers Please) starting on a new
3D / B&W dithered game here:

[http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.0](http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.0)

------
bbayer
For those who wonders the author.
[http://www.emmanuelespinasse.com](http://www.emmanuelespinasse.com)

------
th0ma5
Reminds me of IBM Big Blue Disk Alfredo Series (eg
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5zeEkRCr44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5zeEkRCr44)
) ... which I managed somehow to get working on Hercules Graphics using an EGA
emulator I think. Anyone have all the old Big Blue Disks by chance? :D

------
Zecc
(I know this in one day old already, but...)

In case anyone else is wondering, frames 112 through 115 are exactly the same.
Frames 125 and 127 differ only on focus (the invisible #ici element). Frame
129 is the same as 127.

I saved and ran diffs.

------
ikecube
A similar adventure in scope and implementation:
[http://www.deltaattack.com/2011/04/10/mario-pipe-
puzzle/](http://www.deltaattack.com/2011/04/10/mario-pipe-puzzle/)

------
agentultra
This is great. Scott McCloud and others have said that this is what comics
would evolve to on the web for a long time. I appreciated the clever use of
pacing and space. A great work and I hope it inspires more creators! So cool!

~~~
Hemospectrum
Worth pointing out that this type of experiment has been playing out for years
already. The most popular type, usually called an "adventure comic," borrows
from interactive fiction[1] to present itself as a dialogue between the author
and the audience, complete with narration in second person. Among these, the
most influential/notorious is Homestuck[2], which goes completely off the
rails incorporating animation, music, and different types of gameplay into its
narrative. Less ambitious uses of the same format, like Prequel[3], have
followed in its wake.

\---

[1]:
[http://www.ifwiki.org/index.php/FAQ](http://www.ifwiki.org/index.php/FAQ)

[2]: [http://www.mspaintadventures.com/](http://www.mspaintadventures.com/)
(NB. Homestuck is the _fourth_ adventure comic by this particular author. It's
on hiatus while he writes and animates the last few chapters.)

[3]: [http://www.prequeladventure.com/](http://www.prequeladventure.com/)

------
_random_
Naked guy, naked HTML :).

------
knowaveragejoe
Interesting how this inadvertently showcases modern browsers redrawing the
page content based on what has actually changed. Even though each "frame" is a
new page, you only see a flash where the new image is being shown or replaced.

~~~
guywithabike
Incorrect. You see a flash because the new image has't been loaded yet, but
all the other images have been previously loaded and cached, so your browser
can display them almost immediately.

Try going back to page 1 — each page will appear to load instantly if you have
all the images cached.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
With Chrome on OSX I can see what he means - "new" (but already cached)
pictures still flicker, the old ones do not. So it can't be caching.

------
prawn
Curious to know how far the average visitor bothered clicking.

~~~
tlrobinson
I gave up after about 15 because the images were loading a little slowly (a
few hundred milliseconds is too much) and driving me crazy. It would be nice
if it prefetched the next few images.

~~~
prawn
Yeah, load time and having other things to do were issues for me. Clever and a
lot of effort by the creator though.

------
steanne
reminds me of when i am king.

[http://www.demian5.com/](http://www.demian5.com/)

------
enesunal
cost me 165 mouse clicks. worth it.

------
plicense
Had to binary search to find 164.

------
ricricucit
worth clicking, nice work.

------
phkahler
Aren't pixels obsolete? I mean in the sense that you have to use scalable
graphics these days.

~~~
sspiff
Isn't oil on canvas obsolete?

Pixel art (and pixel-based graphics) may be obsolete in the sense that you no
longer need to work within the constraints of large pixels making up an image.

But content creation is still not vector based in many scenarios. And even if
vector-based graphics would be the universal standard, pixel art could still
be used as an art style or for a retro look or to invoke nostalgia.

~~~
acomjean
I agree,

pixels, and their limited colors where the result of limited technology, As
technology has advanced past those limits, pixels are now an aesthetic used to
create art.

Much the same way plastic and metal models don't make origami obsolete, these
things have their place.

